# Sooner Field Trial



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know about Sooner Field Trial yet?


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Just got "the call" with Derby results  Forgive me as these are spotty...I promise to do better in the future. I am a rank newbie here!
1st : Frankel's Running Storm o: Frankel/h: Trott (very exciting as this is a talented little Brown dog who was able to pull it all together today!)
also in the colors were A Splash of Roses o:Harris/h:Trott, Catalina's Outlaw o: Gradave/h: Trott (forgive me, I believe these were 3 and 4 but don't hold me to it!)
RJ : Lakwoia's Copper Code o: Me!/h: Trott
and a JAM for "Trigger" h: Trott
________
VAPOR GENIE REVIEW


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Oops. GARDAVE for Catalina's Outlaw...
________
Chrysler java


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Susan,

Congrats on Cody's RJ  

Where are the Golden people today?

Russ


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Ummm, grooming? ( I can't believe I said that!).
________
STOCKS TO BUY NOW


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Honestly, I think the fluffies have been so successful lately, the group is getting a little blase


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

.............


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

SusanF said:


> Ummm, grooming? ( I can't believe I said that!).


LOL....Yup!! ....for an indoor sport in the AM...Utility B and Open B with the Avatar boy, "Ranger".


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe there were 58 call backs in the open--thru the first series. I don't have numbers.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Open Callbacks

1-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-11-12-13-14 Golden-15-16-18-19-20-21-22-23-24-25-26-28-29-30-31-32-33-36-38-39-40-41-42-43-45-46-47-49-51-54-55-57-58-59-62 Golden-63-65-67-68-69-70-71-72-73-74-76

There are 8 Chessies back in this group.

Also Gary Kavan and his young pup Winston recieved a Jam in the derby. I think this dog is only 7/8 months old and this makes 2 starts and 2 finishes.

Chris


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WooWoo!! Go #14 in the Open!! Good luck also to Jon & Carole Knapp, Linda Harger, and Julie Cole--fellow Californians and owners of some nice chessies running at this trial. I don't think we have a single chessie running in California now as they're all back in Oklahoma for their Specialty....it's kinda lonesome for the other 'exotic' breed owners.

Thanks for the info.
Suzanne B


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open Land marks - Wide open triple 3:00 12:00 9:00, thrown around the horn left to right middle bird retires after throwing, flyer is last bird down all hen pheasants in heavy cover long bird 150yds at best.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Good luck to Mike with Loppy and LB - more Chessies that will be at the specialty.

Paula


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Chris! Thank you so much for your help the other night!!! Good luck!! Katie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck ! #14, RockErin Red River Ruckus, Kent & Judi Carter 

..the same... #62, Firemark Case Harden Steel, Sharon Harkrider and handler, Bill Schrader


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Anybody have Qual results and callbacks to the Open 4th?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Frank,

Qual Results

1st Joyce Shaw with Tucker
2nd Chris Payne with Colt
3rd Dave Fowler with Alley
4th Julie Cole with Roxie
RJ went to Chris Wilson
Jams
Frank Price and Piper
Edger Johnson and Sage
Marston Jones and Rebel
Gabe Withrow and Cal


Sure I'm missing a couple Jams and I apologize for leaving anybody out.

Chris


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Chris, Colt and the other "exotics" visiting the area before the ACC Specialty Field Trial next week. What a great day for them all. Good luck next week as well! 

Gretchen


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks Chris and congrats on Colts QAA!

fp


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Alright Chris., congratulations. The pony is QAA.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

The handler and the dog are both well rounded.  Congrats to Chris and Colt on the QAA!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Coutu and Loppy for winning the OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yahoo!!!

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations to Mike Coutu and Loppy for winning the OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yahoo!!!
> 
> Paula


Oh..Wow!!! Congratulations Mike and "Loppy"!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula...any other Open results?


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Judy;

Sorry to say that I don't have any other results.

Paula


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Mike and Loppy!!!!!!

Andy


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard that second went to Kenny Trott with Manu and that Bill Schrader took third and fourth (do not know dogs) in the Open


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Open
1st - #9 Michael Coutu
2nd - #19 (Manu) Kenny Trott
*3rd - Rooster O-Roger Byrd H-Bill Schrader*
*4th - Cruiser O-Gary Taylor H-Bill Schrader*
Did not get RJ or JAMs

Am
*1st - Rooster & Linda Noga*
*2nd - Dena & Larry/LindaAnn Bozeman*
*3rd - JayeJ & Larry/LindaAnn Bozeman*
4th - Paul Rainbolt
Did not get RJ or JAMs

Way to GO!!!!!!!!! Bill with Rooster B and Cruiser!!!!!!! (Congrats Roger and Gary!!!!!!!)

A big CONGRATS to Linda Noga and Little Rooster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A 2nd Big CONGRATS to Larry/LindaAnn and Dena and JayeJ!!!!!! This qualified JayeJ for the National AM!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Chris Payne and Paul Rainbolt!!! Way to go guys!

Aaron


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

cpayne said:


> Qual Results
> 
> 1st Joyce Shaw with Tucker
> 2nd Chris Payne with Colt
> ...


Big Congrats to Joyce Shaw and Tucker! This dog's been "on the shelf" for AWHILE! Cruciate surgerys, among other things have kept him out of the game since,.........................heck, I don't even remember. Sometime not long after he got Best of Breed at Westminter a few years back. He's like 8 or 9 years old. Joyce and Jeff are on their way out to Chessie Specialty, and only ran him 'cause he's along and acted like he wanted to. Cool!


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

I believe that Tucker has also won Best of Breed at Westminster in the past. Congratulations to Joyce and Jeff. Congratulations to other Peake owners, Chris,Julie,Marston,Edgar,Gary K. who also did well. Of course the big deal was Mike Coutu with Loppy's Open win. Way to go.


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Any derby Info?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I believe Kenny Trott swept the the derdy ,a chocolate dog won, thats all i know


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Linda Noga and Larry Bozeman.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations to all the dogs who placed in the trials this weekend. We are especially proud of the Derby Winner "Frankel's Running Storm" - the brown dog with the biggest heart. He has trained hard and had lots of ups and downs. Thanks to Adam Casto and Kenny Trott for all their hard work with Storm.

How do you spell blue??? S T O R M...........

Mom and Dad


----------

